# where to spend less for gold coins?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to pay as little as possible for some American Eagles, to as close to spot as possible....any suggestions? I've looked at Apmex, Gainsville Coins and others...
DB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can buy gold buffaloes for 4.7% over spot plus shipping. Here:

http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/gold/us-g/buff.html

It's a great place to buy junk silver too.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Your local coin store!
Some of us are a lil more paranoid than others, but if you buy online using your credit card, and buy a lot, this information is readily available to lots of organizations.
And if you arent holding it now, dont expect to ever hold it if something unexpected happens.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Coin dealers are required to report cash transactions of $10,000 or more along with these kinds of transactions:

Item Min Fineness Minimum Reportable Amount

Gold Bars 0.995 Any size bars totaling 1 kilogram or more
Silver Bars 0.999 Any size bars totaling 1,000 troy oz. or more
Platinum Bars 0.9995 Any size bars totaling 25 troy oz. or more
Palladium Bars 0.9995 Any size bars totaling 100 troy oz. or more
1 oz. Gold Maple Leaf 25 1-oz. coins
1 oz. Gold Krugerrand 25 1-oz. coins
1 oz. Gold Mexican Onza 25 1-oz. coins
US 90% Silver Coins Any combination totaling $1,000 face value or more

http://news.coinupdate.com/irs-and-...quirements-for-coin-and-bullion-dealers-0353/


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Any place that will sell smll denomonations coins (maybe even deliver at my Bank)?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

*BlueZ*, I don't know where you are located, but within the US you would be purchasing any PM's from private companies and the delivery would be through the normal routes of UPS, USPS, FedEx, etc.

I know that there will be some that disagree, but for the last 15 years the bulk of my PM's have been purchased off of eBay. The key is to work with long time sellers with excellent reputations, and to purchase known types of bullion. eBay has gotten a bad reputation for people having purchased counterfeits, copies, replicas, fakes, etc., but the biggest problem by far is the inexperienced buyer falling for deals that are too good to be true. Generally, as long as you are purchasing small denomination 90% "junk silver" coins, it's pretty hard to screw up. It would be hard for anyone to justify the expense of producing fake common pre-1964 dimes and quarters, so you are fairly safe in purchasing those. Also, if you pay via PayPal, it is possible to be reimbursed if the coins are not delivered or if they are not what was promised. I have used this twice over the years when items did not arrive.

I also buy from several established businesses such as mintproducts.com, Gainesville Coins, qualitysilverbullion, and others.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Blue, by far the best cnad cheapest place in our area is Gaithersburg Coin. Tons of people come from VA to get around the sales tax, and they sell to most of the dealers in this area.
If you go in there and even discuss making a 10k+ purchase, they will inform you of the reporting requirement, and if you back out they will cancel the sale on the spot, no more questions. They say its the law and they have to, they will not even talk to you about a purchase after that point, I've seen it happen.


----------

